# stool is too big to pass



## RightSide (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi folks, chronic IBS-C sufferer here.When I get an acute flareup of IBS-C, one of my biggest problems (literally) is that my stools are so wide and hard that I am unable to pass them. They just keep bouncing around inside my intestines (which feels just awful). But when they get near my rectum, the cramping is excruciating, and I think my body reacts to that cramping and pushes them back up the intestine again.With my last few flareups I was lucky; eventually my stool did expel (and it was so bulky and hard that my toilet couldn't even flush it easily). But this time, with this most recent flareup, it's been nearly a whole week and so far no luck.Has anyone needed medical intervention, or does the stool always pass eventually if one is patient? After a week, I'm at my wit's end here.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

Have you tried osmotic laxatives like miralax? you can get it over the counter. I used to have a similar problem and I think that my body just doesn't draw enough water into the colon by itself. The miralax causes more water to be drawn into the colon which makes the stool softer and easier to pass. Could it also be possible that you eating too much at a time? Smaller meals several times a day seem to help me pass stools easier too.


----------



## RightSide (Aug 20, 2007)

I just bought some and I'll give it a try. Thanks.(It's polyethylene glycol, the same stuff that's in GoLytely, which I had taken for bowel prep prior to a colonoscopy. And yes, I was able to tolerate the GoLytely without much cramping or gas. )


----------

